# [risolto] tastiera e mouse non vanno più

## lordalbert

Ciao. Tutto funzionava, all'improvviso, il giorno dopo, mouse e tastiera non funzionano più. Il sistema boota, parte kdm... e da li non posso fare più nulla, se non spegnerlo forzatamente. Sinceramente non riesco a capirne il motivo, e neanche come risolverlo  :Smile: 

Qualcuno ha qualche idea?Last edited by lordalbert on Mon Dec 27, 2010 1:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xdarma

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> Hi. My mouse and keybord were working without problem, and mysteriously one day (yesterday) they are stopped to work. I don't know which could be the problem, but now when appears kdm, i can't do anything, only get a forced-shotdown from the power-button of the case. 
> 
> Could you have any idea to solve? 
> 
> Thanks a lot!

 

Magari basta dare un occhio agli ultimi thread del forum:

[RISOLTO] Problema con layout tastiera su KDM dopo upgrade

Dove trovi i riferimenti alle guide ufficiali per l'aggiornamento di Xorg.

Personalmente credo che la causa sia l'aggiornamento fatto alla cieca e non ci sia alcun malfunzionamento "misterioso" di mouse e tastiera ;-)

----------

## lordalbert

 *xdarma wrote:*   

>  *lordalbert wrote:*   Hi. My mouse and keybord were working without problem, and mysteriously one day (yesterday) they are stopped to work. I don't know which could be the problem, but now when appears kdm, i can't do anything, only get a forced-shotdown from the power-button of the case. 
> 
> Could you have any idea to solve? 
> 
> Thanks a lot! 
> ...

 

ora non ricordo in particolare, perchè nel frattempo ero in vacanza ed è passato qualche giorno... ma non mi ricordo di aver fatto qualche aggiornamento, o comunque nulla di "importante" e poi, anche se fosse, credo ci sia qualcosa che non va se, aggiornando, pezzi di sistema iniziano a non funzionare più  :Smile: 

----------

## ciro64

C'è stato upgrade xorg-server da 1.7.7 a 1.9.2

----------

## ago

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> ora non ricordo in particolare

 

```
qlop -l
```

----------

## lordalbert

non avevo ancora aggiornato xorg.

L'ho aggiornato adesso, passando alla 1.9 ed ora è tornato a funzionare normalmente

----------

